# Depersonalization and Soda



## QuoAliis (Mar 20, 2012)

Yesterday I had Burger King for dinner. After I took several big gulps of the Coke I had gotten with my meal my, DP seemed to get worse. I put my Coke in the fridge and decided to do an experiment. After my DP goes back to "normal" I'll take a small sip to see if it has the same effects as when I took the several big gulps at once. 
A thought happened to pop into my head while I was waiting. What if it was the caffeine in the drink that had made the DP worse? My mind went back to about two weeks ago when I was spending the night at a friend's apartment. The friend who lives there and another friend who was staying there were obsessed with Monster energy drinks and convinced me to try one. I took a big gulp and then it seemed like the DP got worse so I told them that I didn't like the drink. Oh, and I had also had Mountain Dew beforehand.
I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this. Does caffeine usually have this kind of effect on a person with Depersonalization? Does this mean that I should stay away from caffeine? Oh, and I didn't do the experiment because I accidentally froze the Coke and I didn't feel like thawing it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

Once I drank too much coffee and ended up shaking all over. Got stressed out! I don`t know about coca cola.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

Anything with caffiene may set off your DP/DR. Seeing as anxiety is the main cause of it, and caffiene being a stimulant, it tends to ramp up the anxiety. I know for my self i used to drink red bulls all the time, now if i have one i get the worst anxiety and DP. I'd steer clear of caffiene in general. It's helped me at least.


----------



## QuoAliis (Mar 20, 2012)

JG10 said:


> Anything with caffiene may set off your DP/DR. Seeing as anxiety is the main cause of it, and caffiene being a stimulant, it tends to ramp up the anxiety. I know for my self i used to drink red bulls all the time, now if i have one i get the worst anxiety and DP. I'd steer clear of caffiene in general. It's helped me at least.


Okay, thanks. ^ ^ Luckily, I don't have a lot of access to anything but water, so cutting caffeine out won't be that hard.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

I had the same issue, but felt so tired all the time that I had to drink caffeine to try to balance my energy. Long story short this didn't work well for me. I changed my diet to nothing but water and decaffeinated unsweetened tea which has helped me tremendously. I also gave up 95% of the simple carbs and eat nothing but complex carbs (fruits and vegetables) matched with a protein. Believe it or not, I have a lot more energy and feel better too.


----------



## Kharmapa (Mar 25, 2012)

Caffeine can certainly exacerbate anxiety, and if your DP is related to that, then you've got yourself your answer right there. Excessive consumption of caffeine normally makes me feel worse, so I tend to stick with a cup or two of green tea a day max.


----------



## Sarah_____ (Feb 19, 2012)

i get completely delirious after coffee - it's probably the caffeine.


----------



## saniyah (Mar 22, 2012)

It's better you stay away with caffeine cause it's not helping your condition.


----------

